
SkipTheDishes denies wrongdoing as more billing fraud cases come forward - anpmat
https://globalnews.ca/news/6079509/skipthedishes-denies-wrongdoing-as-more-billing-fraud-cases-come-forward/
======
anpmat
I have had few situation wherein the order placed was never delivered after 90
minutes and then they go on to cancel the order because they were unable to
find delivery drivers. I go and pick up the order and then have to bicker on
their chat support to return the delivery fee at least. Talking to a few
restaurant owners gave me the impression this happens way more than usual.

------
666v666
Could not the customers credit card information be stolen from the
internet/sketchy store/night out and then be used by the hacker to order food?
Hard to say who is at blame here.

------
jammygit
Last month I was looking at the skipthedishes iOS reviews and they were
flooded with these accusations. I’ve used the service for a few years without
issue but some people have had bad luck

